# Dry skin...on my eyes?



## MisStarrlight (Feb 21, 2006)

So lately I've been getting these flakey patches around the inside of my eyelids.  My regular moisturizer burns my eyes so I'm needing something else.

While I have no problem convincing other people that they need Moisture-Feed Eye, I don't want to spend $27.50 on a whim (since I can't get a discount anymore-see this thread for my discount woes)

So what I'm asking, I guess-will Moisture Feed take care of the scaleys or is there another solution?
Here's a picture to give you an idea of where I'm talking.  You can kinda see that it's dry, but the flakey patches got washed out with the camera....ignore the weirdo blending, I was trying something new


----------



## depecher (Feb 22, 2006)

I get this problem too. Mine is caused when I get a reaction to an eyeshadow. I use the lip conditioner but it takes a few days to clear up.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 26, 2006)

same here ( about the reaction the e/s- usually red based e/s for me)  and I just try to lay off the eye makeup for a few days and keep it heavily moisturized


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 26, 2006)

I use avon's anew eye cream. I put a bunch of cream on my eye before I go to bed. (dont blend it in) and in the morning, I wake up with nothing! 
I hate the winter! stupid winter skin! 
im sure you can do it with pretty much any eye cream too.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 5, 2006)

bumping for MACreation.


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 5, 2006)

i get that too .. Mine is caused when I get a reaction to an eyeshadow !
you need a good eye gel From Cliniqe ..


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 5, 2006)

ummm agreed, clinique shall fix you all up


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 5, 2006)

I've had the scaly dry eyelid thing too! I was told that it can be excema. However, I started using different cleansers and a vitamin E cream, and it hasn't come back since. I used to take off my eye makeup with baby wipes and a drugstore foaming cleanser (I think it was Clean & Clear) - never again! MUCH too harsh. Now I use an olive oil-based cleanser (DHC's stuff is nice, MAC has an oil-based cleanser as well) and my skin is sooo much better. So it could be a reaction to your makeup, or it could be a reaction to how you REMOVE your makeup.


----------



## depecher (Apr 10, 2006)

I have had this problem all Winter long. It's carried into Spring as well. I also use a wash cloth to get the flaky skin off my eye. I don't rub hard or push in the eye area. This has helped to get rid of it. I just wish it would warm up here!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I'll definitely try the diprobase stuff.  It's nice to know that I'm not losing my mind or have some crazy skin disease or something.
Funny enough, I use the Clean & Clear foaming cleanser....maybe it's time for a new makeup remover/cleanser.  Any cleanser in particular that you'd recommend (that works as well & is as cheap-I can barely afford MAC, let alone Clinique)?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 10, 2006)

i get tht *shock* lol im nt entirely sure how mines caused cos i dnt switch around foundations eye stuff etc and get a reaction cos i use really the same stuff all the time and dont use eye stuff above my crease. i usually jst lather on clinique superdefense and it sorts it out in a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



omg just read ur above post and i use clean and clearer cleanser aswell oo spooky lol but ive been using that since july last year and is fine sorry i cant suggest any as of yet


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

My mother had this problem...simple cheap cure put olive oil on the area before bed at night.


----------

